# Swiss Crusaders auf Blackrock



## Kooki (21. September 2010)

Swiss Crusaders sucht Member =)

- Wir suchen vorallem für Cata neue Mitglieder die Spass am Spiel haben und gerne in einer vertrauten Gesellschaft spielen. Ein wichtiger Bestandteil ist, wir schreiben bzw. sprechen nur *Schweizerdeutsch*. Ob ihr Schweizer seit oder nicht ist uns egal, hauptsache ihr beherrscht die schweizer Sprache =)
- Ihr spielt lieber PVP? Kein Problem, wir haben einige Spieler die selten PVE betreiben, umgekehrt genauso.
- Keine Lust immer mit unseren lieben Nachbarn Deutsch zu sprechen? Du wirst dich wohlfühlen bei uns =) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Zur Gilde:
- Wir besitzen ca. 30 Member
- Unsere Gilde befindet sich auf Allyseite, in Zukunft werden wir aber vllt eine kleine Zweiggilde auf der Hordenseite erstellen.
- Ts3 ist vorhanden, muss aber nicht genutzt werden!
- Je nachdem wie es weiter läuft, erstellen wir eine eigene Homepage.
- 2 Gildenbankfächer
- Wappenrock mit schweizer Farben =)
- Super hilfsbereite Mitglieder, und im Moment auch wieder einige Neulinge mit denen man zusammen auf 80 lvln könnte.



Haben wir evt. dein Interesse geweckt? Schreib uns auf dem Server Blackrock an, oder schreib mir eine PM!

Chars die ihr anwisphern könnt: Ilitiel(GL), Inosit(Offi), Escorba, Kruosh, Legolei. 


Wir freuen uns auf zahlreiche Neulinge die mit uns zusammen Cataclysm entdecken und erobern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Mit freundlichen Grüssen 

Ilitiel



Rechtschreibfehler könnt ihr behalten und zur Auktion freigeben =)


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kooki (22. September 2010)

/push


----------



## Kooki (23. September 2010)

/push


----------



## Kooki (24. September 2010)

Mittlerweile an der 40er Marke an Members =)


----------



## Deathloc (25. September 2010)

Regel fürs Gildenforum: Thread-Pushen *UPDATE*


----------



## Carcharoth (25. September 2010)

Deathloc schrieb:


> Regel fürs Gildenforum: Thread-Pushen *UPDATE*



Korrekt. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

